# squirrel call



## msmith14 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a squirrel call but I can never seem it get it to work. Is there any techniques you can use or are they just a wast of money?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

What type of call do you have?
I've had great results over the years with a MR. B'S squirrel whistle.
Easy to use and virtually indestructible,,when I bought mine it was around six bucks now they're closer to eleven.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have used bellows styled calls successfully. The calls are used, not to bring squirrels to me, but to get them to betray their locations either by calling back to me or by movement. Hawk calls will also trigger squirrel movement.


----------

